# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns > Liberty Campaign Evaluation >  Campaign Evaluation: Philip Eby (State Representative, TX)

## Bryan

This thread is intended to be a collection point of the strong pros and cons of any potential liberty candidate / campaign that is being discussed / promoted on the forum. You are welcome to post both positive and not-so-positive attributes about the candidate as they related to their position on supporting liberty as well as issues relating to their campaign. The most important information may be aggregated in this top post for easy reference.

*Candidate Name:* Philip Eby
*Office Sought:* State Representative
*Website:* https://philipeby.com/
*Social Media:* 
https://www.facebook.com/PhilipEby
https://twitter.com/philipeby


*Candidate Profile: On the Issues*
Civil Liberties: [Rating TBD]
Constitutional Issues: [Rating TBD]
Economic Issues: [Rating TBD]
Foreign Policy: [Rating TBD]
Social Issues: [Rating TBD]
*Overall Issues Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Race Profile: Competition & Demographics*
State: Texas
District: 58
Incumbent:
Other Primary Candidates: 
Non-Incumbent Candidates from Other Parties: 
Relevant poll numbers: None.
*Overall Race Profile Rating:* [Rating TBD]

*Miscellaneous Pros/Cons*
Key strong points: 

Unknown points for further research:

Possible weak points:

Possible deal breakers:

*Overall Rating:*

----------


## William Tell

Philip was an alternate delegate to Tampa in '12 for 'us'. He is excellent, he will likely be our boldest voice in Austin. He is endorsed by Representative David Simpson from HD7 (another RP supporter)
Philip decided to run against RINO Rob Orr last year. After a number of months, Orr dropped out. This made Philip the default frontrunner, he was a step ahead. After Orr dropped out, 3 others jumped in the race. Here is how the Primary turned out.


Philip Eby 40.11%    5,442 votes

DeWayne Burns 30.34%    4,117 votes

Henry W. Teich 22.69%    3,079 votes

Lyndon Laird 6.84%        928 votes


There will be a runoff on May 27 between Philip Eby, and DeWayne Burns, since nobody made the 50% threshold needed for an outright win.

----------


## William Tell

These are better than poll numbers, the Primary results from both counties in the district.

In Bosque County, the primary results were: 
Philip Eby 45.10% 1,087 votes

DeWayne Burns 29.54% 712 votes

Henry W. Teich 20.04% 483 votes

Lyndon Laird 5.31% 128    votes


In Johnson County:

Philip Eby 39.03% 4,355     votes

DeWayne Burns 30.52% 3,405 votes

Henry W. Teich 23.26% 2,596 votes

Lyndon Laird  7.17% 800    votes

----------


## William Tell

Here is Philips interview with Raging Elephants Radio. Philip begins talking at about 18:20 

https://soundcloud.com/ragingelephantsradio/rer-imani-thur-mar-6-2014

----------


## Vanguard101

Can some1 explain how both Eby and Burns are still running in this district?

----------


## William Tell

> Can some1 explain how both Eby and Burns are still running in this district?


Sure, tell me if this helps.
The way it works in Texas is, if more than 2 candidates run in the Republican Primary. And none of them pull over 50% of the vote, the candidates who come in first and second place go on to what is called a 'Primary runoff' election. Head to head. Whoever wins that becomes the Republican Nominee. It is a way of making sure that they nominate the choice of the majority. If I misunderstood your question, please say so. Thanks!

----------


## Vanguard101

> Sure, tell me if this helps.
> The way it works in Texas is, if more than 2 candidates run in the Republican Primary. And none of them pull over 50% of the vote, the candidates who come in first and second place go on to what is called a 'Primary runoff' election. Head to head. Whoever wins that becomes the Republican Nominee. It is a way of making sure that they nominate the choice of the majority. If I misunderstood your question, please say so. Thanks!


O wow that's interesting. Thanks! 

How do I give u rep?

----------


## William Tell

> O wow that's interesting. Thanks!


 'Welcome   lots of States have runoffs, I know at least GA. NC. SC. KY. Al. all have some sort of runoff system. In North Carolina, the threshold is 40% not 50. You might want to check and see if your State has them. Yes it is interesting, especially since most of the big Liberty Incumbents across the nation originally won Runoff  and or Special elections. It is generally said that only the most passionate voters show up for them.  Ron Paul, Thomas Massie, Mark Sanford, and Steve Stockman have all won runoff elections. Once a candidate makes it into a runoff, you know they are doing something right, and are serious candidates.

----------


## Vanguard101

Ugh I can't rep because I don't have 100 posts. I already feel the totalitarianism that exists on this website 



I live in Texas and I recently started paying attention to local politics. That's primarily why I asked.

----------


## William Tell

> Ugh I can't rep because I don't have 100 posts. I already feel the totalitarianism that exists on this website 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Texas and I recently started paying attention to local politics. That's primarily why I asked.


Good, glad to have you on board! Have you heard about the big straw poll at the GOP Convention this year? I hope to go, I was elected as a Delegate to State this year!
 It's supposed to be the biggest in the nation, and Rand Paul will be there. http://www.texasgop.org/texas-gop-an...te-convention/

----------


## Vanguard101

> Good, glad to have you on board! Have you heard about the big straw poll at the GOP Convention this year? I hope to go, I was elected as a Delegate to State this year!
>  It's supposed to be the biggest in the nation, and Rand Paul will be there. http://www.texasgop.org/texas-gop-an...te-convention/


No I haven't. Thank you for telling me! Also congrats for becoming a delegate!

----------


## William Tell

Philip has been endorsed by Jonathan Stickland.

----------


## William Tell

Rep. Matt Krause (HD 93) just endorsed Philip:


 "More than ever, Texans need elected  officials who will fight for the conservative values that have made this  state so great. I am confident that Philip Eby is such an individual  and would serve the citizens of HD 58 very ably. I am proud to endorse  Philip in his bid for the Texas House and I ask you to do the same!"
-Matt Krause

----------

